# Arnold Schwarzenegger to Publish Memoir Next Year



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2011)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger to Publish Memoir Next Year*
By JULIE BOSMAN 

Arnold Schwarzenegger has made a deal to write a memoir, his publisher said on Thursday.

Tentatively titled ???Total Recall,??? the book is scheduled for publication in Oct. 2012. Simon & Schuster said the book would discuss Mr. Schwarzenegger???s early journey to the United States and his careers in bodybuilding, moviemaking and governing.

???Truly, Arnold is one of the most fascinating figures of our time, and one of the greatest success stories in the world,??? Jonathan Karp, the publisher of Simon & Schuster, said in a statement. ???Nobody has a life story even close to his.???

Mr. Schwarzenegger began writing the memoir in 2010, his publisher said. He is working with another writer, Peter Petre, former executive editor of Fortune and the co-author of autobiographies by Alan Greenspan and Norman Schwarzkopf. The publisher declined to disclose the advance.

Simon & Schuster, which also published Mr. Schwarzenegger???s ???The Education of a Bodybuilder??? in 1977, is expected to sell the book to foreign publishers during the upcoming Frankfurt Book Fair.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2011)

Arnold in his prime





Previous bio





The politician





With Barbara Outland, who also wrote an Arnold tell-all





On the bike this year


----------



## MDR (Sep 23, 2011)

Should make for some interesting reading.  I've always liked Arnold, and he has achieved a great deal in his lifetime.  I'm sure he has a lot of interesting stories to tell about his adventures over the years.


----------



## Dynasty92 (Sep 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> On the bike this year



Good to see he's still cycling.


----------



## SFW (Sep 25, 2011)

He needs to do this....Maria is hitting his ass up for mucho bucks.


----------



## squigader (Sep 25, 2011)

SFW said:


> He needs to do this....Maria is hitting his ass up for mucho bucks.



Not to mention a lot has happened in his life since "Education of a Bodybuilder," of course.


----------



## zoco (Sep 26, 2011)

He sure has a lot of things to say


----------



## MJ288 (Sep 26, 2011)

Should be interesting given all that has happened in the last couple months.


----------



## adrenaline (Sep 29, 2011)

Should be a good book - I'll probably pick one up


----------

